# Your Guilty Pleasure Fighters



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone has that one or two fighters who they will always support, but they can't cut it. Who are yours? 


I all about Jeremy Horn. He is a badass that just doesn't seem to have the drive to push himself. He looked decent against Paul Harris, but would do much better if he would put in the time.

Also, Houston "Mr.Mom" Alexander. You're never gonna look a one of his fights and say..."this will be a snoozefest".


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Mine would have to be Chris the cat smasher Leben. I've got a non **** like love for the guy for some reason even though he's pretty much a horrible person.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

hate to admit it but mine is matt serra. this lil prick has the worst case of "little man's complex" i've ever seen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Drew McFedries, the guy is like 50/50 but he leaves it all in the cage every time.


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine would have to be Joe "Diesel" Riggs. I am always rooting for this guy wherever hye fights. He always has to suffer major set-backs right when things seem to go good for him.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Matt Serra and Jens "lil Evil" Pulver for me.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

I am defiantly not afraid to say it and am a HUGE fan but a lot of people bag on him and hate them,

Ken Shamrock and Elvis Sinosic.

I am a big fan of both.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm totally guilty of cheering for Mirko Cro Cop still even though I know that he's done for. Can't help it.

On the flip side,
I can't help but cheer against Clay Guida and Kenny Florian even if I think that they are going to win.


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

TUF didn't make him seem like a likeable guy, and it's fairly unlikely that he'll climb high enough to get a title shot, but I love watching Karo Parisyan fight. His throws are just awesome (and even have a theme song!). I'm really looking forward to Parisyan vs Hazelett as both can be exciting, dynamic fighters in their own areas. Not saying Karo can't cut it exactly, just that he'll probably never contend for the title. His record's pretty good but he keeps losing against top-level guys when he gets on a run.

I like watching Chris Lytle - win or lose, he always brings it. I wish he'd take advantage of his ground game against some opponents though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

demoman993 said:


> I'm totally guilty of cheering for Mirko Cro Cop still even though I know that he's done for. Can't help it.
> 
> On the flip side,
> I can't help but cheer against Clay Guida and Kenny Florian even if I think that they are going to win.


Agreed on everything. You never know if CroCop's going to snap back into form and instantly obliterate some mofos!

Man I hate Guida and Florian. Guida's the perfect model of a BORING lightweight (no ko power, lay and pray, no exciting striking at all, no cool subs). Florian just has this confused douchebag look ALWAYS.










Ugh. It must be his huge brow/bushy eyebrows/skinny face. Plus Florian has the most pathetic LW body of all time. Skinny and pastey, no abs, nothin'. And he's a "vicious muay thai striker" but BJ says none of his striking hurts at all, and it doesn't look like it does (besides fgty elbows from guard).

I will watch Florian fight ANYONE just to see him get crushed and humiliated. Same with Sanchez actually. It's so annoying how he fights too, just throws stupid weak flurries because he's a LW, and he can stand and bang without worrying about a KO.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Alot of people hate him, but I really like Melvin Guillard, I always route for him when he fights.


----------



## N-Como (Aug 25, 2009)

since I'm a wrestler I've always been a biased fan of wrestlers. Hendo will always be one of my favorites


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Luke Cuomo. He drank piss before drinking piss was cool.


----------



## vader (Sep 16, 2007)

The Ax-Murder Silva!! I just love that he goes all out in his fights. All his fights have been fun to watch. He gives the fans what they want.

On the lower levels I like Chris Leban,Mike Swick, Drew Mcfreddies. All of them have great fights win or lose.


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

The Dean of Mean.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Cro Cop, no matter how old or tired or washed up he gets.

Cris Cyborg, another Brazilian lwho, like Wandy, appears to fight every fight like it's her last.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

brock lesnar, always root for him.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Good or bag Frank Shamrock


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just have never understood how anyone here can hate Clay Guida, guy is tenacious and sets one of the fastest paces in the sport and IMO is easily one of the sports most exciting fighters.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I just have never understood how anyone here can hate Clay Guida, guy is tenacious and sets one of the fastest paces in the sport and IMO is easily one of the sports most exciting fighters.


please tell me that you're kidding. but mine would be junie browning, for some reason i've always liked him since tuf 9


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

King Koopa said:


> please tell me that you're kidding. but mine would be junie browning, for some reason i've always liked him since tuf 9


Why would he be kidding. Guida is one of the most intense full blast fighters there is. the guy is ALWAYS ON. Just watch the fight with Diego again and I dare you say it was anything other than phenominal on both mens parts.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Any fighter that employs foot stomps.

Makes me giggle soo hard.


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Why would he be kidding. Guida is one of the most intense full blast fighters there is. the guy is ALWAYS ON. Just watch the fight with Diego again and I dare you say it was anything other than phenominal on both mens parts.


whenever clay was on top, he did nothing but move, to make it look like he was doing something, while nightmare threw elbow after elbow


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Mine would be Karo, Matt Hughes, and Ed Herman. Karo and Hughes do good but Ed Herman has a lot of tough luck with tough fighters.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

It's hard for me to think of fighters that "will never make it" who I support. There are a couple of fighters that aren't in the top of their division that I support, but I do so because I think they might make it someday. I always cheer for Matt Hammil. I like Don Hyung Kim a lot, too.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Kalib Starnes!.... im not joking, I acually really like him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

King Koopa said:


> please tell me that you're kidding. but mine would be junie browning, for some reason i've always liked him since tuf 9


Absolutly not, like Emerican said he is always on and always 110% full speed ahead. I am blown away by the hate Guida gets because I honestly think he is one of the most exciting fighters in the UFC and a guy I always love to watch.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I agree that Guida is all heart and a hard working. Just for whatever reason I can't seem to like the guy. Maybe its because he's filthy and a little too rough around the edges...not sure though.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Wht the hell do you mean he's filthy? LOng hir suddenly makes you dirty now? You cant be that narrowminded dude. Yeah he rough and he's nowhere near the best but thats not why we like Guida. We like Guida becuse the dude ALWAYS comes to fight and leaves it all in the octagon EVERYTIME.


----------



## 2zwudz (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry guys I have you all beat 
1) Matt Hughs
2) Tito
3) Nick Diaz

I don't know what it is??
Mark


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I will always cheer for Chris Leben, as I've stated before I got to train with him many years ago, and he was such a cool guy no matter how many *stupid* things he does, I will always have his back.

I also can't help but cheer for Matt Hughes still... love him or hate him, the days when he Chuck and Franklin ruled the UFC were fun to watch.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

Marcus Aurelio.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Alessio Sakara, he doesn't perform but I still find myself cheering for him.


----------



## Atmosphere (Apr 8, 2007)

Jorge Gurgel and Matt Brown


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Wht the hell do you mean he's filthy? LOng hir suddenly makes you dirty now? You cant be that narrowminded dude. Yeah he rough and he's nowhere near the best but thats not why we like Guida. We like Guida becuse the dude ALWAYS comes to fight and leaves it all in the octagon EVERYTIME.



Yeah, lay and praying and throwing sloppy hands toe-to-toe like only a lightweight could afford to do is exciting. 

Guys like Mousasi are fast paced, guys like Guida and Sanchez are frantic, imo.


AND YES! KALIB STARNES! I miss him pre-quarry also. His war with Belcher was wild.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Who else but Houston Alexander


----------



## sprawlbrawl (Apr 28, 2008)

diaz brothers love the in your face attitude


----------



## kano666 (Nov 2, 2007)

I mentioned a couple of fighters before, I also really dig watching Jorge Rivera fight.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Keith Jardine, im always on the edge of my seat when this dude fights. 

I dont think he gets nearly enough credit and he just seems like a super cool dude.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Tank Abbot


----------



## xvanquish (Jul 30, 2009)

Nate Diaz as I really disliked the whole "FTW and everyone attitude" as I thought it was just a front but as time went on I respected the fact that FTW was not a front.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

NIck Diaz is my all time favorite. I don't give a **** who he fights I'm rooting for him. Them nutz taste good.


----------



## RUmbleBOnes (Sep 25, 2009)

Well a guilty pleasure turned out to be one of my favorite fighters; Rumble Johnson.... 

I would also have to say the fighter thats the best eva. The New York sad ass, err I mean bas ass.


----------



## JACro (Aug 12, 2009)

Keith Jardine is the man!:thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

CroCop 
Arlovski
Clay Guida
The Miller Bros. 
Anybody from Jersey
Anybody from the IFL


----------



## Kang-War (Aug 21, 2009)

Ryo Chonnan i love this guy since is victory againts A.Silva and C.Newton


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda get were your coming from DP, Im a sucker for Canadians, Sam Stout and Jonathan Goulet, etc.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

"Guilty pleasure" would definitely have to be Nick Diaz. He doesn't seem very smart, but I find his hard as **** approach to be pretty awesome and all his fights win or lose tend to be exciting.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How can the Diaz brothers who shit talk about finishing fights train with Jake Shields :dunno:


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Nick and Nate for sure.

And Rich Clementi.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Vitor, win, lose, or draw. I hardly even know why anymore.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Everybody said the Diaz bros which I'd vote for, but lets switch it up and go with Butterbean...haha!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> I just have never understood how anyone here can hate Clay Guida, guy is tenacious and sets one of the fastest paces in the sport and IMO is easily one of the sports most exciting fighters.


Seconded.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I just have never understood how anyone here can hate Clay Guida, guy is tenacious and sets one of the fastest paces in the sport and IMO is easily one of the sports most exciting fighters.


He doesn't finish fights and relies on control to win. He seems content to ride out a fight without inflicting damage. Obviously he has been in some good fights, but his style isn't for everyone.

Wrestling is great but you need to apply it to finish the fight, or at least inflict as much damage as possible (GSP, Velasquez).


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I like guillard and lesnar because of their physique.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I guess UltraMax dosent like Frank shamrock, so he negged me and dosent have the balls to leave his name..
You probably never saw any of his early fights,or any for that matter.assclown


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

this thread title = sooooo gay. haha

I don't think either of these guys really qualify for the criteria but Nick Diaz and Mirko.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Matt Serra
Chris Lytle
Jens Pulver


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

hellholming said:


> Matt Serra
> Chris Lytle
> Jens Pulver


NO WAY! None of those are guilty pleasures man, they're all legends!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

zath the champ said:


> He doesn't finish fights and relies on control to win. He seems content to ride out a fight without inflicting damage. Obviously he has been in some good fights, but his style isn't for everyone.
> 
> Wrestling is great but you need to apply it to finish the fight, or at least inflict as much damage as possible (GSP, Velasquez).


If thats all he does then isn't it a bit pathetic that his opponents can't negate this? Guida fights with what he's got. The dude isn't insanely talented he's good wrestler with a lot of heart and NO off button.

Guida simply doesn't have the power or technique to finnish guys off but really dominating a guy for three rounds and mking it known tht he's your tool is pretty satisfying. Jon Fitch has nearly the same style sometimes his fights are even slower pace yet the guy gets nothing but love jsut because he beats bigger names.

I for one respect anyone who steps in the octagon to throwdown no matter what their skillset is or what their intentionl method of winning is. Guida tries to finnish fights when he can and to say he doesn't is ridiculous. The guy nearly KO'd Huerta and stood anf banged with Diego for quite awhile.

The fact is he shouldnt have to give up good position where he is dominting in order to please you when it's his career on the line. Atleast he stys active when he has the dominant position aswell. Many fighters are content to lay their and slowly look for better positions while Guida does use the shoulder shrug in order to keep the pressure on and open up better oppurtunities for sweeps and trnsitions.

I guess you can't please everyone and your more than entitled to your oppinion but you have to give the guy credit for hanging on raw heart with guys who ooze technicl skill like Sanchez.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuck Liddell (Hoping he comes back and demolishes someone) and Jens Pulver


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Chuck Liddell (Hoping he comes back and demolishes someone) and Jens Pulver


Chuck Liddell is a guilty pleasure now? Dammit!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Chuck Liddell is a guilty pleasure now? Dammit!


Well not so much just watching him fight. Just me wanting him to be the champ again...


----------



## burgito (Aug 2, 2009)

Sakuraba!!!!!!!!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Good thread zath. Agree with your picks. For me it's Leben and (outside of the UFC) Evangelista Cyborg Santos. Never a dull moment with these guys but they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

JackAbraham34 said:


> Marcus Aurelio.


War Maximus! Still gutted he got cut again 

Ed Herman too.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

jeff monson... i hope he makes me wrong in this post ;d


at 205


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

In no particular order:

-Ken Shamrock
-Matt Hughes
-Phil Baroni
-Josh Koscheck
-Diego Sanchez
-Karo Parisyan
-Martin Kampmann
-Joe Stevenson
-Hermes Franca
-Nate Diaz

On the other side:

-Kenny Florian
-Clay Guida
-Melvin Guillard
-Brandon Vera
-Paulo Filho
-Urijah Faber
-Patrick Cote
-Travis Lutter


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hermes Franca, Arlovski, Karo.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't think I know who should be my guilty pleasures because Cote and Monson are two of my favorite fighters and they made peoples guilty pleasure lists and I proudly support Clay Guida.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Luke Cummo and Cro Cop. At least CC has been fighting high level competition though.


----------



## frankinaug (Jul 12, 2006)

Jeff Monson
Stefan Bonner
Jorge "I am a BJJ Blackbelt but I just use it to hold up my pants" Gurgel
Ed Herman (total douchebag but I always like seeing him fight)


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Nefilim777 said:


> NO WAY! None of those are guilty pleasures man, they're all legends!


yeah, they are.. but they fit the "Everyone has that one or two fighters who they will always support, but they can't cut it." criteria.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I always find myserlf cheering for Matt Hammil and Kos .


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> If thats all he does then isn't it a bit pathetic that his opponents can't negate this? Guida fights with what he's got. The dude isn't insanely talented he's good wrestler with a lot of heart and NO off button.
> 
> Guida simply doesn't have the power or technique to finnish guys off but really dominating a guy for three rounds and mking it known tht he's your tool is pretty satisfying. Jon Fitch has nearly the same style sometimes his fights are even slower pace yet the guy gets nothing but love jsut because he beats bigger names.
> 
> ...


I don't see him dominating anyone for the most part. He controls them, but there is a distinct difference. Velasquez and GSP dominate using wrestling. Clay Gudia controls people.

To put your point about finishing fights in perspective:

Guida has finished TWO fights out of TEN in the UFC. 

I get that he is like the Engerzier Bunny and some people like that fast-paced style, but he just isn't someone I want to see fight.

Thanks for some good conversation.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I love me some Phil Baroni!! Dude just goes out there and bangs. If the NYBA is fighting, jdun is watching. Cuz after all, he IS the best EVAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> Luke Cummo and Cro Cop. At least CC has been fighting high level competition though.


Is it just me, or does Crocop look like he took a bottle of sleeping pills in all of his fights since he won the GP? lol

I mean seriously, this dude looks like someone else. If you watch the Crocop that KO'd Aleks and Igor, then watch the Crocop that faught Dos Santos and it looks like hes in slow motion. IMO he needs to hang up the gloves. He just isnt relevant anymore, and is only going to hurt his legacy if he keeps getting beat up like he has been.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Aw come on, use the edit button, G.

Luke Cummo has mad skill. Where the hell did he go?


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

zath the champ said:


> I don't see him dominating anyone for the most part. He controls them, but there is a distinct difference. Velasquez and GSP dominate using wrestling. Clay Gudia controls people.
> 
> To put your point about finishing fights in perspective:
> 
> ...



What you call dominating and what I call cominating doesn't mtter. If you want to call it controlling then tht's fine but it still means he's getting the better of his opponent which is all tht really matters in a fight.

To put your argument that he has only finished 2 of his last 10 fights id like to point out that Fitch has only finished 4 out of his last 12. 

The numbers are'nt tht different but for some reason it's cool to hate Guida as of late. If you don't like to watch him, obviously that's fine. But trying to bring him down and belittle his efforts within the octagon just doesnt seem fair to me. 

Sorry if I got alittle heated but it just seemed mean to me.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

If you watch Guida carefully, you will see that he hardly does any kind of damage whatsoever. He flails around like a fish out of water which makes it LOOK like he's doing something, but the only thing he's good at is being hyper and controlling weaker wrestlers. Fitch doesn't finish fights alot but he at least causes visible damage. Just my two cents, to each his own...


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

FLAIL!!!

Lol j/m


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

always been a big fan of Heath Herring.

Alan Belcher too, but he is still very young he can and will get a lot better over the year to come. I hate how much he gets shit on in the MMA community, the guy is only 24 and has fought and beat alot of tough fighters, he would of beat Akiyama too if he was more aggressive, he was the better striker in that fight but i dont think he was confident enough in his own abilities.


----------



## mel_progson (Aug 21, 2009)

Cabbage Correira


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Mark Coleman. I have no idea if he's a guilty pleasure or not. 

Either way, I just watched the clip leading up to Pete William's HK KO, and he ate that knee to his face, and stood back up and shrugged it off. I was extremely impressed.


----------

